# Where to find miniature Driving Cart



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

First, what type of driving will you be doing? That determines the cart you will need.

If not show driving, I would recomend the Frontier easy entry as a good starter cart. Here's the website: Frontier Trading Post Inc.

Here is a great list of suppliers for mini horse driving and more: Links (and to throw in a little brag, the photo top right corner is my gelding Chili Pepper and I)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh that's great! When I first started to read the site, I didn't think they made mini carts but they do! 
Thanks for the link


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

you can go to google and type in "minature horse driving carts" and theres a lot for minis believe it or not


----------

